# thread title change please :)



## mainliner (Mar 9, 2015)

is there any chance you could change my thread title " MAINLINERS & LETSGETCRITALS grow off"
to " mainys topped SOG technique journal"
please  ........ Letsgetcritical is being an arse and iv put some good effort into this allready  thank you 

you could delete all his posts as well please if yo would 

im still friends with him but he's been silly


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 9, 2015)

use your thread tools dummy


----------



## mainliner (Mar 9, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> use your thread tools dummy


 they only work for abit ...... Check it out


----------



## mainliner (Mar 10, 2015)

can some just get rid of @LetsGetCritical he's been a child on my thread


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

lol he's my friend now ha

i give in lol


----------

